# Extreme spot lighting



## crizzyb (Jul 14, 2010)

*spot lights!!!*

You will need directional spot lights or floodlights to create an extreme spot lighting. I have stumble one site that could be useful to find directional spot lights/floodlights and different lights and light fixtures. Good luck!!!


----------

